# Glitters



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I was thinking about experimenting with some glitters in my E-tex coating. Is there a specific kind of glitter that needs to be used or can I just by the extra fine craft glitters to mix into the E-tex? Also, I was just thinking about the ratio/amounts to be used....My instincts tell me not to use a whole lot? 

Thanks guys.

~Paul


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

with your paint jobs u dont need it lol.. i just toss a tiny pinch in and mix it up its all up to u how much bling u want..


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL! Thanks!


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

I sprinkle a little on the lure when it's on the dryer. That way you can control the amount. I then put on another top coat.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool idea right there....I'll have to experiment with both methods....Thanks!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

If you can get your hands on some of the glitter in the Flex Coat lure kits, it is the best I have ever used. They used to sell it by itself, but now it is all included in the kits. You might call them and ask if you can buy some. It is definitely some of the best out there for baits.

Rod


----------



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

Another good one is the glitter made to add to powder paint. TJ's tackle carries a holographic gold and holo silver that are pretty cool. Jann's also carries a fire opal that looks pretty good. They all run around $4 an ounce but that will do a ton of lures as it doesn't take much.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I was thinking about experimenting with some glitters in my E-tex coating. Is there a specific kind of glitter that needs to be used or can I just by the extra fine craft glitters to mix into the E-tex? Also, I was just thinking about the ratio/amounts to be used....My instincts tell me not to use a whole lot?
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> ~Paul


Paul, It's hard to find the right type glidder to use.
If you have a joan fabrics near by check out there brand, it's called tulip fashion glidder and make sure you get the ultra fine.
The power does not work when you put it in the etex. It does not take much when you mix it in the etex ( about the size of a dime ) works great for me. Hope this helps. Bob


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

paul, if u cant find any send me your address and i can mail ya some of what i have.. i have a couple extra tubes and ill never use it all. almost positive mine was from hobby lobby


----------



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

COUSTOMBAITMAKER said:


> Paul, It's hard to find the right type glidder to use.
> If you have a joan fabrics near by check out there brand, it's called tulip fashion glidder and make sure you get the ultra fine.
> The power does not work when you put it in the etex. It does not take much when you mix it in the etex ( about the size of a dime ) works great for me. Hope this helps. Bob


I wasn't referring to the actual powder paint, it is actually a fine metal flake glitter that you can add to clear powder paint. I have been using it on lures for 3 years and it works great. Sorry about any confusion there.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I found some superfine glitters on ebay, thanks for the responses guys. 

Now, if I sprinkle it onto the lure just after applying etex, does it not leave bumps? Does it leave bumps when mixing right into the etex? Oh well, I'll just have to experiment with it I guess. Thanks again.


----------

